# Rockets Forum Poster Awards



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this is pretty simple, just fill in the poster you think should win in each category. remember not to take personally if someone doesnt pick, and this is suppose to be a positive thing so dont attack other posters. only pick posters that are regulars on the rockets board.

The categories are:

Funniest Poster:
Most Level Headed Poster:
Biggest Homer:
Most Optimistic:
Most Pessimistic:
Best Analysis:
Most "Colorful" Poster: (colorful can mean whatever you interpret it as)
Most Likeable:
Favorite New Comer (joined sometime in 2006): 
Favorite Poster:
Best All-Around Poster:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I genuinely enjoy reading this forum. Not a battle every day between the YOF's and condescending ROF's like clutchfans, or a load of crap like realgm. That being said, as a moderator, I am impartial to all. :angel:

Thanks to the mods and old guys Hakeem, kisstherim, TManiAC, ThaShark, Demiloy, tone wone, rocketeer, OneBadLT, sherwin, cornholio, Pasha, jworth, OnThre3, Cracker Jack and the new guys for making this a great board.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I genuinely enjoy reading this forum. Not a battle every day between the YOF's and condescneding ROF's like clutchfans, or a load of crap like realgm. That being said, as a moderator, I am impartial to all. :angel:
> 
> Thanks to the mods and old guys Hakeem, kisstherim, TManiAC, ThaShark, Demiloy, tone wone, rocketeer, OneBadLT, sherwin, cornholio, Pasha, jworth, OnThre3, Cracker Jack and the new guys for making this a great board.


you mentioned my name :banana: im so popular :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not a battle every day between the YOF's and condescneding ROF's like clutchfans


I've only visited ClutchFans a few times. From what I can tell, it's good for information but bad for discussion. Too many crazed fans. Mob mentality. ("Van Gundy Sucks!" "Fire Van Gundy!!" "Van Gundy Stole My Baby!!!")


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> I've only visited ClutchFans a few times. From what I can tell, it's good for information but bad for discussion. Too many crazed fans. Mob mentality. ("Van Gundy Sucks!" "Fire Van Gundy!!" "Van Gundy Stole My Baby!!!")


Agreed. Clutchfans is just an American version of Hoopchina (the most famous Chinese basketball forums) which is becoming more and more disturbing to visit


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Do I qualify as a newcomer since I joined in November? Since these are awards at the end of the season, I think you should do "since the start of season".


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

yao-mania best all around.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think this kind of thread, everyone is the winner. 
Every Rockets fans here are friendly, I dont smell fire here, so... it's all cool. 
Pimped out is cool, he answers me on AIM.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Most Level Headed Poster:* MRC - Although I sense quiet contention from MRC sometimes, he normally presents his argument in a very level-headed manner
*Biggest Homer:* I think we all are
*Most Optimistic:* Demiloy - Keeping faith alive
*Most Pessimistic:* Hakeem - Our very own resident Rocket troll
*Best Analysis:* MRC - Because his ability to stay level-headed
*Most "Colorful" Poster:* Pimped Out, OneBadLT123 - Add entertainment value to this board
*Most Likeable:* Yao Mania, Kisstherim - Not fond of deliniating others opinions
*Favorite New Comer: * Bronx43 - Good start to a great poster
*Favorite Poster: * MRC, Tone Wone - I find that I read MRC posts before anyone elses, the threads he posts in is usually a good indicator of an interesting topic and the opinions he offers are very much informative. Tone Wone is also a fun poster to read.
*Best All-Around: * Yao Mania - Welcoming attitude helped the growth of our board. Opinions are fair and reasonably structured. Best all-around.
*MIA:* Sherwin, SmoothLotion, Pasha, ThaShark - Would like to see more posts out of these guys


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Funniest Poster: Pimped Out
Most Level Headed Poster: Hakeem
Biggest Homer: Most of us, I think
Most Optimistic: Demiloy/me? :wink:
Most Pessimistic: Sherwin/HeinzGuderian (spell?)
Best Analysis: MRC/Hakeem
Most "Colorful" Poster: (colorful can mean whatever you interpret it as) Pimped Out/OneBadLT123/Demiloy/twin girls :biggrin: 
Most Likeable: Yao Mania/Hayesfan
Favorite New Comer (joined sometime in 2006): Bronx43/debarge/CbobbyB (I guess at least 3/4 of my rep powers were from her :angel: )
Best All-Around Poster:Yao Mania/MRC/Hakeem


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Instead of nominating names for awards, I'd just like to show a lil' appreciation for everyone that posts around here:
MRC - My partner in crime, and the person I respect most around here
Pimped Out - No coincidence that activity around the Houston board grew roughly the same time PO began posting. Things definitely wouldn't be as much fun here without him.
kisstherim - Is almost like a younger brother to me on these boards. Glad to have seen him stuck around for this long!
Cometsbiggestfan - Another ol' timer, always enjoy seeing her random comments here and there.
Tracielovescomets - Brings out the personality of everyone around here and makes things that much more fun.
Hakeem - Adds just about everything to the board - informs, entertains, contributes to every thread
tone wone - True fan that knows the team inside out and goes to bat for us in the General boards
Demiloy - Quickly established himself as a regular here, and brings a lot of conversation to these boards
OneBadLT - A great contributor to just about every thread whether its on or off topic
cornholio - Props to all the game threads!!!
HayesFan - A welcomed female addition to the board!
debarge - Not enough credit goes to her and her well-written essay posts
sherwin - Your pessismism is most welcomed around here!
Mavericks_Fan - Gotta give a shout out to him for being a supporter and contributing good posts here regularly
CbobbyB - Spreadin' the love! 
WhoRocks - Always happy and optimistic
Rocket - Great job with the game recap articles
ThaShark, Hitokiri, Pasha, CrackerJack, TmaniaC, rocketeer, OnThre3 - Appreciate all your contributions over the year(s) and sticking with the board
jworth, edzybasketball, deanchueng, chn353, Smooth Lotion, gotham2krazy, and all other Houston fans - Great to see you guys have made a home here on these boards, and keep up the great posting!

Yikes, didnt' realize there are so many regulars around here now, that actually took awhile! You guys are all great and make things as fun around here for me as it is for you (or so I hope!)


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I am lobbying hardcore for Most Pessimistic


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I genuinely enjoy reading this forum. Not a battle every day between the YOF's and condescending ROF's like clutchfans, or a load of crap like realgm. That being said, as a moderator, I am impartial to all. :angel:
> 
> Thanks to the mods and old guys Hakeem, kisstherim, TManiAC, ThaShark, Demiloy, tone wone, rocketeer, OneBadLT, sherwin, cornholio, Pasha, jworth, OnThre3, Cracker Jack and the new guys for making this a great board.


I'm old?? :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You've been starting so many game threads lately I assumed you were?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> I am lobbying hardcore for Most Pessimistic


i created that one as a joke because i figured you were in a shoe in. then i saw someone else nominated for it. you are definitely my pick though.



Funniest Poster: having trouble with this one. everyone here is funny and enjoyable, cant pick a clear cut funniest
Most Level Headed Poster: MRC
Biggest Homer: Yao Mania (esp. yi and yao) and tone wone (esp. tmac and kg). Honorable mention (because hes not allowed to post anymore): ming76
Most Optimistic: Demiloy
Most Pessimistic: sherwin
Best Analysis: rocket (articles), MRC (general posts), hakeem (nba history)
Most "Colorful" Poster: kisstherim for all the pics
Most Likeable: Yao Mania/kisstherim
Favorite New Comer (joined sometime in 2006): CbobbyB 
Favorite Poster: Yao Mania
Best All-Around Poster: MRC
[looking at that list, its no coincidence yao mania and mrc are the mods here]


the reason i wanted new comers to be in '06 is because if you joined early in the season, i dont really thing of you as new comers.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Funniest Poster: Tracie and Stacie :angel:
Most Level Headed Poster: MRC
Biggest Homer: tone wone
Most Optimistic: kisstherim
Most Pessimistic: sherwin
Best Analysis: MRC and Hakeem are tied (underrated- debarge and TManiac)
Most "Colorful" Poster: (colorful can mean whatever you interpret it as) Pimped Out
Most Likeable: Yao Mania
Favorite New Comer (joined sometime in 2006): bronx43
Favorite Poster: MRC
Best All-Around Poster: Yao Mania


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Funniest Poster: Tracie and Stacie :angel:
> Most Level Headed Poster: MRC
> Biggest Homer: tone wone
> Most Optimistic: kisstherim
> ...



:wink:


Funniest Poster: Meh! Everyone is funny every now and then
Most Level Headed Poster: MRC
Biggest Homer: Demiloy
Most Optimistic: kisstherim
Most Pessimistic: Meh!
Best Analysis: MRC and Yao Mania
Most "Colorful" Poster: (colorful can mean whatever you interpret it as) Me
Most Likeable: Yao Mania and kisstherim
Favorite New Comer (joined sometime in 2006): Amazing Grace and Cbobby
Favorite Poster: Yao Mania and cometsboggestfan
Best All-Around Poster: Yao Mania


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

I dont know many people on here so, here's my list.

Funniest poster: Tracielovescomets
Most Likeable: Yao Mania
Favorite newcomer: Me or Cbobby
Best all around poster: Yao Mania 
Nicest poster: kisstherim
Favorite poster: Tracielovescomets


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

AmazingGrace said:


> I dont know many people on here so, here's my list.
> 
> Funniest poster:* Tracielovescomets*
> Most Likeable: Yao Mania
> ...


you must love you some Tracie..lol


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> you must love you some Tracie..lol



Please rephrase that!!!!




Mkay.........Meh!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Please rephrase that!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats blk folk talk,im sure you can relate... ya feeeel me?..........lol


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Rephrase it because it sounds gay. Mkay.......


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Rephrase because it sounds gay. Mkay.......


I think ya know what i meant.......Knuck if you buck gurl...


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> I think ya know what i meant.......Knuck if you buck gurl...



Buck if you knuck....:wink:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I havnt been here that long to vote

/waits till next year


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Your username is a little too close to TheGoods, who is an argumentative, anti-Islamic sociopath who frequents the Political forum. Smart guy, though. Knows something about everything. And he's starting to tone it down.

So you might want to start over with a new name, while your account is still young.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> you must love you some Tracie..lol


word don't everyone? and her sister of course


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone that is a fan of the rockets is a winner in my book... :biggrin:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> ^ Your username is a little too close to TheGoods, who is an argumentative, anti-Islamic sociopath who frequents the Political forum. Smart guy, though. Knows something about everything. And he's starting to tone it down.
> 
> So you might want to start over with a new name, while your account is still young.


nooo

I liked this name 

Nba Street Vol.1 :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> word don't everyone? and her sister of course


:none: i guess..


----------

